# Help ID parts



## Solscud007 (Mar 15, 2013)

My friend gave me a box of parts.

can you help ID them.


dunno why this pic is upside down. But you can see them.


----------



## Solscud007 (Mar 15, 2013)

The brass bodies are AA and CR2 Peak bodies. But the head doesn't fit. Not sure about the delrin caps.


----------



## datiLED (Mar 21, 2013)

The first two pictures are Arc LS parts.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 22, 2013)

What is the question about the Peak parts?

Tubes, brass switch, cap, negative post, keychain attachment(s), not sure which head that might be (depends on LED & threads)....

I would like to see a better picture of that anodized aluminum part, if possible


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 22, 2013)

If you want to sell the stuff in pictures 1 and 2, please PM me.


----------

